# Milk



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I have read that the type of milk can make a big difference to the enjoyment of a drink.

Is there any that I should avoid and anywhere I can get some information on what types of milk to use in espresso based drinks

Many thanks


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

I think cravendale tastes sooooo much better than normal milk but i've not tried it steamed/in a coffee. I imagine it would be much better than normal stuff though. But i suppose it depends on your budget! Its usually a good 30p more for a 4 pint bottle.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Cravendale is a joy to steam. It's really forgiving if you're having an off day and your milk isn't as good as usual.


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

You'll hear a lot of people talking about Cravendale, aside from being a UKBC sponsor they are generally considered to be the better milk for baristas.

This "idiots milk" is easy to steam and has a longer life span, having gone through an extra production process to many other milks.

http://www.commongrind.co.uk


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

To taste I tend to prefer Cravendale to your average supermarket milk because it's a fuller bodied, creamier milk. This doesn't fit with every coffee, but the ones it does fit with it compliments beautifully. Locally sourced milks I honestly couldn't comment on, but I'd love to try a few.


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

We have 'Lanchester Dairies' 5 miles from our house which have milk from all the local farms and there stuff is pretty nice. Still in glass bottles delivered to the door every morning and all that jazz. Personally as there is a health kick going on in this house [ugh] we have tesco local choice skimmed milk in. That is all because anything with fat content is considered devil milk right now. I may have to smuggle some others in for taste comparison.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a bit of a milk snob too - I get mine delivered in glass bottles to my doorstep twice a week.

I have found Cravendale to be pretty stable in the UK but find the milk on the whole somewhat thinner than in other countries (such as Australia and New Zealand)

Perhaps humidity has something to do with it?


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi James, you will get the best enjoyment out of steamed milk when you use the right technique. Whole milk is usually preferred however I have met people who really don't like it and some coffees work better with semi.

The steaming technique makes such a big difference in the way it will taste. Try to keep your milk spinning at all times, create the foam carefully in the beginning and test your milk at different temperatures.

Spin the jug before pouring so it's all nicely mixed (foam and milk). Practise this with water and soap, it behaves just like milk and cost a lot less!

I do like Cravendale although it's quite sweet. This may sound strange but I like whole milk from the Liddle


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried using Cravendale the other week, and the milk tasted really quite bitter after being steamed. I wonder what i was doing wrong :S


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a temperature issue

Do you use a thermometer?

Try heating to a max temp of 65c

Anything hotter tends to destroy the milk and scalds it as well as breaking down the density of the foam (and generally making the milk undrinkable)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So many people mention Cravendale. I usually use my supermarket's own brand skimmed milk because of the low fat. I will add a carton of Cravendale to my order this week and see what happens. I get through about 8 pints a week because I usually drink flat white/cappuccino.


----------

